# Slingshots and the Box O' Truth



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*http://www.theboxotruth.com/docs/bot55.htm*


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

I haven't used a slingshot for about 35 years, but planned on adding at least one to my preps. This reaffirms what I recall about their deadly capabilities...took down a lot of birds and rabbits with one myself. The Y Slingshot certainly sounds like a beast. Most lighter-duty slingshot power-bands would break upon release of such heavy loads, if it were attempted a few too many times. 1/4" steel shot is what I remember using with the cheapos, and when lack of proper ammo led to the use of stone pebbles, one had to be weary of the temptation to use "just a bit bigger rock". I can't even remember how many bands I replaced due to crossing that fine line.

Nice write-up of the trials they did on that piece of gear...great details.

Thanks for sharing the info, Buck.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I have Wrist Rocket sling shots and love them. I dont use ball bearings, 00, or fishing weights. "I" use marbles, just the right size and weight to do some good damage and they are cheap too.

I have hit birds, mostly sitting on fences, but on occasion while living on the Texas Gulf, I would hit a type of bird that will remain nameless(hate them with a passion) flying or while swooping in to steal bait. Drops them "spot on" without a bit of fuss.

Get several with as many replacement bands as you can afford and store them in a cool dark place, the rubber breaks down in sunlight and high temps.. 

They would make an effective non lethal(maybe non lethal) deterrent for people also.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Just a footnote .. in the 60's in the Nam, the spooks were said to have tested the wrist rocket with ultra light arrows , with broad heads..never heard much about it so guess they didn't like the results.. Always wanted to try it myself but never did...never understood it myself, why bother ? that's what cans are for.. *


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Your website locks up my browser.
I make slingshots.I have one it's almost impossible to miss with if you have eyes. 
you can get surgical rubber tubing at most any pharmacy cheaper than buying the store rubber,but they all disintegrate in 6 months.
Where's the good old pink vulcanized stuff that never rotted we had as kids?


----------



## eldarbeast (Mar 28, 2011)

We used inner tubing for bands. Tied them onto the forks with polyester string reaal tight. And an old shoe tongue for the pouch.

eldar


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*I remember*



Magus said:


> Your website locks up my browser.
> I make slingshots.I have one it's almost impossible to miss with if you have eyes.
> you can get surgical rubber tubing at most any pharmacy cheaper than buying the store rubber,but they all disintegrate in 6 months.
> Where's the good old pink vulcanized stuff that never rotted we had as kids?


I well remember making sling shots as a boy. I made a lot of them from innertubes but the very best thing to make the bands from were the red rubber innertubs, ( no longer avalable ).
The red rubber ones were real rubber.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Davarm said:


> I have Wrist Rocket sling shots and love them. I dont use ball bearings, 00, or fishing weights. "I" use marbles, just the right size and weight to do some good damage and they are cheap too.
> 
> Yup, that be what I use. Buck a hundred at the dollar store. I pick up a couple bags ever time I go in there. Had a old telephone box I used ta shoot at. Had ta quit, lid was gettin so dinged up somebody was gonna start askin questions!
> 
> ...


I got a couple, carry one in the bob an one in the truck. Fun ta play with an like any other tool, the more ya use it, the better ya get with it. Hey, birds, squirrels, rabbits an such all be food. An a slingshot be awfull quite!


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

I keep one in my gear bag with a box of 1/4" steel bearings.


----------

